# Silent Turkeys



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

So been out a few times to a couple spots and have been amazed at the lack of gobbles or hens to be heard. Anybody else experiencing the same thing? One area I hunt has turkeys, and is actually private, we've seen them but silent from sun up to sun down. 

Another new spot that I'm pretty confident has them also haven't heard a thing. Haven't seen other hunters in either spots. 

Still pretty new at this, do they typically quit talking into May or later in the General hunt? Or have you guys heard them up til the end?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've heard them until the end of May but the last three times I've been out I've heard 1 gobble, and it could of been one of those famous wind gobbles.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I was out Saturday. The birds were far less vocal than they were in the previous weeks. By no means were they silent, but it seemed like they were slowing down. Last year they were very vocal throughout the entire general season hunt. I am still learning myself, and I do not know all the factors that influence turkey behavior, but it does seem like they are winding down in the area I hunt. Saturday was also very warm. I am guessing temperature has some influence?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

It's hard to know why they gobble sometimes and why other times they don't. Weather seems to have a big impact. Same thing for why they respond well to calls sometimes during the spring breeding season, and other times they don't - who really knows....


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I was out this last weekend and they were making quite a bit of noise. Mostly Toms, but I did hear some hens too.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

The big Tom's tend to go silent after an active breeding period. Late season is a hit or miss at best, although I've taken quite a few by just setting up in an area that I know has Turkeys and just sitting and calling every now and then. They may not gobble at all but come walking in to see where the hen is calling from. Have to have Patience and be able to sit for long periods. Late season you will probably see more Jakes coming into calls than mature Toms.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a report from yesterday.

Hunters ended up across an open meadow from roosted birds, but never knew it till they saw the birds in the trees as it started getting light. The birds never saw the hunters. There were 4 gobblers and some hens. The loud mouthed merriams never gobbled a single time on the roost, or on the ground. The hunters called a little, as usual, while the birds were on the roost. The birds never answered. The birds flew down and walked off the other way. Hunters made a move and could see the birds from less than 100 yds, watching them and trying to get them to come, for a couple hours. The toms never strutted, never gobbled and totally ignored the calls (hen and/or gobbler calls both). Finally, one of the hunters tried to move up and bushwhack a tom, but got busted.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

The cold front pushing through may get a couple fired up.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

These birds are tough to figure out! Going to try a little spot where I've seen turkeys once before kind of out in the desert,it's an odd spot but will give her a shot!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

This silent bird got killed this morning.

My son got a hen to answer him and ended up calling eight hens up to him over about a 15 minute period, with a Tom bringing up the rear.

He never made a peep.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

hawglips said:


> This silent bird got killed this morning.
> 
> My son got a hen to answer him and ended up calling eight hens up to him over about a 15 minute period, with a Tom bringing up the rear.
> 
> He never made a peep.


The tenth legion runs strong in your family! Nice bird!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

This guy was not silent saturday morning, but he is now!! Wahoo!! My first turkey!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I'm jealous! Ended up not being able to go. Hopefully I'll get out once more before the hunt ends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

The Birds I've been chasing in cache have gone silent the past 4 days but are all still there.


----------

